# Waking the Tivo with TV power button



## mstrumpf (Jul 29, 2010)

I noticed a while ago that when you press the TV power button on the remote (it works with IR, Bluetooth slide and RF) the remote also sends a signal to a Mini to wake up. 
You can try it yourself. Turn on your TV without the Tivo remote and see the Mini sleeping screen, press TV power on the remote and the Mini goes to Tivo Central. It is a neat trick to wake a Mini when you first turn on the TV and never notice that it was ever sleeping.
However this does not work with the Roamio if it is sleeping using the power saving options. It would be nice if it did. The first time I turn on my TV each day it is blank and my first thought is that something broke. But then I realize that it is just sleeping and I have to also hit the Tivo button to start it.
I think the difference is that the Mini is just timed out and the Roamio is going into a standby mode. But it would be nice.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The mini isn't sleeping, it is a screen saver. The mini doesn't know if you have the TV on or not so after a set amount of time on any menu screen is will default the the Mini screen saver. You will get an identical behavior if you walk away from the mini with the TV still on. 

When you press the TV button (or any button) it tells the Mini that you are actively using it defaults to the menu screen.

The Roamio works in an identical way, except it defaults to live TV. Since Live TV is the Roamio's screen saver, it doesn't need to drop to a menu.


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

Still, it would be nice IF the Roamio did wake from standby when you power on the TV. That is the sole reason I do not allow my Roamio to standby.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

What 'bradleys' said. The mini is "sleeping" when the tiny white LED on its front panel is out, and, at that point, it's not putting out any video signal and you'll need to hit your 'TiVo' or 'LiveTV' buttons on your TiVo remote to wake it.

That said... I agree with the OP's premise, that it would be nice to be able to wake or sleep the TV and TiVo in unison, with a single button press. An extended press on 'TV Power' might work as an alternative.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sbillard said:


> Still, it would be nice IF the Roamio did wake from standby when you power on the TV. That is the sole reason I do not allow my Roamio to standby.


Just because I hit the TV power button doesn't mean I am going to be watching something from my Roamio. I wouldn't want it coming out of standby unless I plan on using it. And if I do I either hit the TiVo button or Live TV.


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> Just because I hit the TV power button doesn't mean I am going to be watching something from my Roamio. I wouldn't want it coming out of standby unless I plan on using it. And if I do I either hit the TiVo button or Live TV.


You do understand we are talking about the tv power button that is located on the TiVo remote, don't you? I may or may not want to watch live tv when I press the button, but if the TiVo is hibernating, the screen will be blank. I don't switch the TV source since TiVo provides (almost) all the content I am interested in.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sbillard said:


> You do understand we are talking about the tv power button that is located on the TiVo remote, don't you? I may or may not want to watch live tv when I press the button, but if the TiVo is hibernating, the screen will be blank. I don't switch the TV source since TiVo provides (almost) all the content I am interested in.


yes. Many times I will hit the Tv power button on the TiVo remote, but I am not going to be watching anything from the TiVo. If I am going to be watching something from the TiVo, then I hit either the TiVo button or the Live TV button to bring it out of standby.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Many times I will hit the Tv power button on the TiVo remote, but I am not going to be watching anything from the TiVo.


How are you controlling what you *are* watching, once you've powered-up the TV?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> How are you controlling what you *are* watching, once you've powered-up the TV?


With a Harmony remote or the device remote. The TiVo remote is my most used remote at my TV viewing locations. So I will typically pick up that remote first, out of habit.


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> yes. Many times I will hit the Tv power button on the TiVo remote, but I am not going to be watching anything from the TiVo. If I am going to be watching something from the TiVo, then I hit either the TiVo button or the Live TV button to bring it out of standby.


So for the one or two of you that might do this TiVo should make everyone else's life miserable?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sbillard said:


> So for the one or two of you that might do this TiVo should make everyone else's life miserable?


How is it making life miserable? Just hit the TiVo button or the Live Tv button. The TiVo comes out of standby in a few seconds. Just train yourself to hit the TiVo button after the power button and by the time the TV boots up the TiVo will have a picture on the screen.

Of course the best solution would be to have options and let the user decide. But TiVo only does that with a few things.


----------



## psmith1234 (Oct 3, 2010)

sbillard said:


> Still, it would be nice IF the Roamio did wake from standby when you power on the TV. That is the sole reason I do not allow my Roamio to standby.


I also will not use any of TiVo's standby or energy saver settings because it takes too long to wake up. Also my experience is that the previous 30 minutes is not available immediately after waking up.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

psmith1234 said:


> I also will not use any of TiVo's standby or energy saver settings because it takes too long to wake up. Also my experience is that the previous 30 minutes is not available immediately after waking up.


Yes there are no buffers unless there is a recording taking place. And then that would be only for the tuner being used for the recording. In my use by the time the TV is on the TiVo is out of standby. It only takes a few seconds to come out of standby. But I also very rarely have any use for the buffer on a tuner.


----------

